# носитель



## zambala

Привет,

подскажите, как перевести "носитель" НА Английский?!

Я пробовал выяснить и на английской ветке http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2605980, но похоже ничего не получилось


----------



## Maroseika

"Носитель качества" - такая конструкция по-русски возможна (например, носитель латышского языка, носитель идеи, носитель титула), но совсем не обязательно она возможна и на английском. Во всяком случае, носители английского по вашей ссылке сходятся в том, что в их языке такой универсальной параллельной конструкции нет. Даже носитель языка у них native. Но можно попробовать bearer.


----------



## Sobakus

Вам уже это предлагали на английском форуме, но я повторю ещё раз: дайте нам конкретное предложение для перевода (желательно, с более широким контекстом), и мы постараемся подобрать вам подходящий эквивалент. Если вы хотите универсальный перевод, боюсь, он существует только в единичных случаях, и это не один из них.


----------



## zambala

Спасибо, всё нормально, по моему Carrier ближе всего.

А контекст - по русским книгам, и то же самое и на латышском - тут вся центральная фишка в том что это Носитель, и мы даже не знаем по началу что это на самом деле и что оно несёт, и только постепенно открываем многие значения......

а английский со своей конкретикой меня запарил...


----------



## igusarov

Не уверен, что carrier везде можно использовать... Если ввести в корпус английского языка запрос "carrier of *.[n*]" (любое существительное, следующее за "carrier of"), то получается жалкая горстка ответов на мотив "carrier of tradition", "carrier of idea". Их немногочисленность говорит о том, что такая конструкция не распространена. И что лучше поискать более подходящий, пусть и не дословный, вариант перевода полного предложения.


----------



## zambala

_carrier of endogenous N-cholylglycine in the
_(_carrier) of the N. Liquid N programs
__carrier of molten salt 

and even 

_Select the original _carrier of your Nokia N-Gag

_ 

Are hormones the carrier of inherited information wiki.answers.com


----------



## Maroseika

zambala said:


> А контекст - по русским книгам, и то же самое и на латышском - тут вся центральная фишка в том что это Носитель, и мы даже не знаем по началу что это на самом деле и что оно несёт, и только постепенно открываем многие значения......



Поначалу вы не знаете, что это за носитель такой, понятно. Но под конец вы уже это знаете? И можете нам объяснить? Или вы так до сих и не знаете? Тогда вряд ли вам кто-нибудь поможет.
Невозможно перевести слово, значение которого неизвестно. Во всяком случае, встретив русское слово "носитель" вне контекста и без объяснения, я бы не смог понять, что это такое.


----------



## zambala

да, ну, в основном, как я уже сказал - "носитель своего качества" или речь о "элемент или атом который несёт " а несёт качества своего непознaваемого, трансцендентального субстрата ; так вот; а иногдa можно и попростa сказать что оно несёт эти качества, подразумевая что на самом деле не он сам, а как бы только отображает качества того субстрата


----------



## zambala

Оттон Розенберг упоминает что термин Дхарма может обладать следующими значениями:

1. качество, аттрибут, сказуемое
2.* субстанциальный носитель*, трансцендентальный субстрат отдельного элемента сознательной жизни
3. Элемент, частица сознательной жизни
4. Абсолютное, истинно-реальное
5. Вещь, предмет, обьект, явление
и.т.д.


----------



## Maroseika

zambala said:


> да, ну, в основном, как я уже сказал - "носитель своего качества" или речь о "элемент или атом который несёт " а несёт качества своего непознaваемого, трансцендентального субстрата ; так вот; а иногдa можно и попростa сказать что оно несёт эти качества, подразумевая что на самом деле не он сам, а как бы только отображает качества того субстрата



Ваше затруднение вызвано тем, что вы пытаетесь переводить слова, а не смысл. Если вам нужен английский эквивалент носителя качества, это не значит, что надо отдельно переводить "носитель", а отдельно - "качество". Буквальной английской параллели, похоже, нет, можно попробовать использовать слова выражать, содержать и т.п. Или посмотрите, как дхарма объясняется по-английски и подберите слова для выражения нужного вам смысла.


----------



## zambala

да ладно, похоже мы уже нашли что то. 

Я именно перeвожу по смыслу, и вещь которая в английском обьяснена достаточно мало и неполно, и я хочу обьяснить лучше! 
Какой мне смысл был бы писать что то что уже написано кем то?!


----------



## Maroseika

zambala said:


> Какой мне смысл был бы писать что то что уже написано кем то?!


Может быть, для того, чтобы это звучало естественно по-английски? Впрочем, вам, конечно, виднее, потому что я и по-русски про эту дхарму ничего не понял.


----------



## Yuzhniy

zambala said:


> Оттон Розенберг упоминает что термин Дхарма может обладать следующими значениями:
> 
> 1. качество, аттрибут, сказуемое
> *2. субстанциальный носитель, трансцендентальный субстрат отдельного элемента сознательной жизни
> 3. Элемент, частица сознательной жизни
> 4. Абсолютное, истинно-реальное*
> 5. Вещь, предмет, обьект, явление
> и.т.д.


Нипишите просто aircraft carrier, думаю, они поймут)


----------



## Fortunio

Maroseika said:


> я и по-русски про эту дхарму ничего не понял.


Это не надо понимать, в это надо верить!
Чем непонятнее, туманнее и таинственнее подобные сочинения, тем более сильное, "гипнотическое" влияние оказывают ни на разум, нуждающийся в вере.
И не стоит, zambala, трудиться, чтобы прояснить и растолковать, тем более, что ваше понимание может отличаться от того смысла, что вкладывал в свой текст автор.


----------



## Sobakus

Fortunio said:


> Это не надо понимать, в это надо верить!
> Чем непонятнее, туманнее и таинственнее подобные сочинения, тем более сильное, "гипнотическое" влияние оказывают ни на разум, нуждающийся в вере.
> И не стоит, zambala, трудиться, чтобы прояснить и растолковать, тем более, что ваше понимание может отличаться от того смысла, что вкладывал в свой текст автор.



Замечательная идея - переводить то, что сам не понимаешь. Может, и переводить-то не стоит? Сразу на санскрите почитать, вообще ничего непонятно, полный транс наступит.


----------



## igusarov

Sobakus said:


> Замечательная идея - переводить то, что сам не понимаешь. Может, и переводить-то не стоит? Сразу на санскрите почитать, вообще ничего непонятно, полный транс наступит.


Так то ж вроде был сарказм на тему "как перевести непереведуемое" )))


----------



## zambala

Не-а, тут как раз надо именно понять.
Буддизм основывается на очень глубокой философии, а не на голой вере, как вы возможно представили. это включает в себе познание реальности, что такое восприятие, что такое мышление, что такое представление о реальности; реален или не реален воспринимаемый мыр, и.тд. 
а ваш сарказм тут совершенно не уместен.


----------



## Fortunio

Пожалуйста, простите, сарказма не было, и я отказываюсь от своих слов за то, что они плохо передают желание просто предостеречь переводчика от распространенной ошибки, которая называется "отсебятина".
Желаю Вам всяческих успехов в Вашей нелегкой, но очень интересной работе.


----------



## igusarov

Fortunio said:


> [...] сарказма не было, [...]


Тогда и Вы меня простите. Просто показалось, что это был "вредный совет Остера". Значит, я неправильно понял.


----------

